# antikraak



## Chazzwozzer

Hallo,

I'm looking for the English word for _antikraak_, which is used to describe a house. 

Ik weet wat het betekent, maar weet niet hoe ik het in het Engels moet zeggen. 

Bedankt voor jullie hulp.

Groetjes,
Ekin


----------



## Suehil

Burglar-proof.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Ah, of course! 

Thank you very much, Suehil.


----------



## jippie

Chazzwozzer said:


> Hallo,
> 
> I'm looking for the English word for _antikraak_, which is used to describe a house.
> 
> Ik weet wat het betekent, maar weet niet hoe ik het in het Engels moet zeggen.
> 
> Bedankt voor jullie hulp.
> 
> Groetjes,
> Ekin


 
Depending on the context there's also another possibility: *'anti squat'.*
Een huis kraken = to squat a house, and _antikraak_ is used to describe a situation where someone lives in a house for free or very small rent to prevent it from being squatted.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Thank you, jippie. 

Is there any other possible word you might use for _antikraak_ besides these two in English?


----------



## LimboHC

"Antikraak" is a form of a 'housing-plan' (for lack of a better term) as described above wich (as far as I know) is not translatable to a single English word. 
I'm not even sure it's a single word in Dutch, you could look at it as two words: "anti kraak".

Grtz,
Limbo.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Thanks! Do you ever hyphenate this word, as _anti-kraak_?


----------



## Frank06

Hi,
This word is not hyphenated.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Fyrius

'Antikraak' is one word in Dutch, I think; I'd say a hyphen is acceptable but not needed, but a space in between is really wrong, I'm quite sure. 'Anti-' is a prefix, not a word in itself. 

I'm trying to translate this word too right now. If you must use one word, I'd say 'anti-squatting' or similar should do. But if you can afford to use more words, and/or it's important for non-Dutch people to understand what this means, then it's probably best to be a bit more verbose and explain what it is instead. 
(So instead of 'there's an anti-squat building next to the pharmacy' you might say 'next to the pharmacy there's one of those buildings that are rented out cheaply to prevent squatting'.)

'Burglar-proof' misses the point and is not a fitting translation; that assumed 'kraken' is used in the sense of 'breaking in (to steal things and then bugger off again)', which isn't what this is about.


----------



## luitzen

burglar-proof would be inbraakbestendig.


----------

